# Anyone been to La Thiule and Morzine before?



## The Giant Yeti Girl (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello riders,

I am looking for a relatively affordable MTB trip this summer in Europe. I am an intermediate rider and was thinking of trying some DH and AM trails at Morzine and Chatel (natural trails not the bike park) and perhaps hopping to La Thiule. How many days are sufficient to ride the enduro trails at La Thiule? Are there other places/trails in Vale D'Aosta worth checking?

Any tips would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Morzine is part of the Port Soleil area, enough riding options for a full season and more. You can easily hop from village to village by lift and trail. Superb riding, both the park rides and more adventures trails. No experience with La Thiule. I did visit Aosta valley a few years ago, great enduro trails. Search the web and you will find them easy enough.


----------

